
VNC client in 200 lines of JavaScript - mgechev
http://blog.mgechev.com/2013/08/30/vnc-javascript-nodejs/
======
EzGraphs
An interesting article, but many posts titled "Create <awesome program> in
<small number> LOC" are misleading if they are highly dependent on underlying
libraries. The logical end of this style of article would be something like
"How to do X in one Character" and make a call to some external package.

~~~
mgechev
You're absolutely right about the underlying libraries, I guess the the title
wasn't the most appropriate one. Anyway, if we count V8, node.js standard
libraries, webkit,...etc. there's no software written entirely in JavaScript
which is less than millions lines of code. The main idea of the article was to
show how easy things goes with the tools HTML5 gives us.

~~~
Swannie
I'd say you accomplished your aim. Great little article, and awesome to see
the power of the remote frame buffer lib.

------
javajosh
Nice work, and thanks for sharing.

BTW I'm not sure why other posters are attacking you for not including 3rd
party library LOC counts in your LOC count. That is not standard practice, and
you aren't misleading anyone by not counting 3rd party libs. Some people just
have to find something to complain about, I guess.

~~~
hnriot
It's not that people have to find something to complain about, it's just
accurate. It's ridiculous to say VNC can be implemented in 200 lines of
JavaScript. Of 200 lines of any language. If the third party library does low
level stuff like collections, or http or whatever then they usually don't get
counted, but if the majority of the functionality is in a library then it's
disingenuous to not include them.

~~~
MattJ100
Create a new language, VNCscript, which has a single keyword, 'start'.
Implement a VNC client in a single line of code :)

------
manishsharan
This is nice ; is there a way to extend this to be a Javascript based Webex
like library. I would pay for that . I often have to walk my users through a
DHTML screen when I am on the phone with them and without being able to see
what they are seeing, support task becomes a challenge. I would gladly pay for
such a library.

